# sex in the dark



## Grange (Mar 12, 2007)

(sh*te but posted anyway :roll: )

There was this couple that had been married for 20 years.

Every time they made love the husband always insisted on shutting off the light. Well, after 20 years the wife felt this was ridiculous.

She figures she would break him of this crazy habit. So one night, while they were in the middle of a wild, screaming, romantic session, she turned on the lights. She looked down and saw her husband was holding a battery-operated leisure device... A vibrator! Soft, wonderful and larger than a real one. She went completely ballistic. 'You impotent! bastard,'

She screamed at him, 'How could you be lying to me all of these years? You better explain yourself!'

The husband looks her straight in the eyes and says calmly:

' I 'll explain the toy . . You explain the kids.'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

Made thy larf!!


----------

